# Does anyone know about this "Mark Guy" Missing down by gate 3



## LovingMother

*Does anyone know about this "Mark" Guy Missing down by gate 3*

Just wanted to know if anyone knew what was going on? They told my husband they were looking for him( ok looking for him in what manner) Missing, Wanted??? My husband works with him down at SpyGlass.... We believe he's missing because they have alot of ppl out there looking in the woods/ect... They have the firetrucks/ect all down there... About 20 police cars.... This is a lil freaky because we just saw him Sat down at SpyGlass... We arent friends of the family( so no we cant ask them) My hubby just knows him from work.


----------



## RoseRed

Nope... http://forums.somd.com/showthread.php?t=82360&highlight=helicopters


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

I hope everything is ok. Has anyone heard any more news on it?


----------



## LovingMother

Thanks I saw it... My husband just found out the news about 4 this afternoon... See my hubby works for Truegreen( he runs a crew of 8 guys) and Mark is the guy on site at SpyGlass that tells him what needs to be done...I hope they find him... We just saw him Sat... This is sad.... :-(


----------



## LovingMother

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I hope everything is ok. Has anyone heard any more news on it?




 they are still looking for him at this hour.... There is a crap load of ppl down at spyglass and around it..... I really hope they find him soon.... I feel for his family!!!


----------



## lostintheusn

Does anyone know when he went missing? I live in the area and have seen police at their residence for the last few days.


----------



## LovingMother

Waiting To Hear From A Friend Who Works At The Fire House...


----------



## lostintheusn

OK thanks I would like to know. There was a lot of ruckus down that way very late on Monday night but I had seen the police in that area earlier in hte day. Anyone have a description of the guy?


----------



## lostintheusn

Oh it's OK I am not sure exactly what is going on I just want to know if I need to be alert as I have a family and live relativley close.


----------



## lostintheusn

Hard to believe its a big deal down here..lol. Seriously I hope all is well for them and no foul play is involved. There has been a small crime in flux in that area over the last 2 or 3 weeks. Serious trouble in what was once a pretty quiet part of town.


----------



## BS Gal

lostintheusn said:
			
		

> Hard to believe its a big deal down here..lol. Seriously I hope all is well for them and no foul play is involved. There has been a small crime in flux in that area over the last 2 or 3 weeks. Serious trouble in what was once a pretty quiet part of town.


They did say the "family dog was alive," whatever that means.


----------



## LovingMother

Ok, this is a huge deal..... Not a laughing matter.... At lease my husband and I don't think so... All Im saying is he is missing along with his gun since Sunday about 10p.m. Im not giving out any more info... please people don't make a joke out of this matter!!


----------



## Kain99

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, this is a huge deal..... Not a laughing matter.... At lease my husband and I don't think so... All Im saying is he is missing along with his gun since Sunday about 10p.m. Im not giving out any more info... please people don't make a joke out of this matter!!


People react differently to trauma.  They care.  Trust me.


----------



## lostintheusn

I am not making a joke there were a ton of what sounded like fireworks going off late Monday night in that area. I mean real late when kids shouldnt be out. Trust me I am not laughing I want to know.


----------



## LovingMother

Wow, thats crazy you say that... I really hope he's ok... I hope he just got in his car/ or another car and took off to gather his thoughts.... pray for him and his family!!


----------



## lostintheusn

Was his car there? Before this thread today I wasn't sure what was going on. There were a ton of unmarked cars all over the neighborhood and neighboring communities but they were very tight lipped about what was going on.


----------



## LovingMother

We don't have any info on his car... thats what my husband would like to know... Where is his car? Because if his car is gone, then maybe he went away... which we all would hope... But if his car is around then( we hubby and I ) think it could mean something bad.... The police/ect arent saying much.... I just got my info from someone that I can trust they know what they are talking about....I myself shouldnt know as much as I do....


----------



## LovingMother

BTW: Hubby called his cell... no answer.... :-( just called it... I made him....


----------



## lostintheusn

Understood it's so alarming when bad things happen or mysterious things whatever the case may be in areas you don't expect it. I hope for the best for all involved.


----------



## LovingMother

Ok yall Im going to bed... Hopefully tomm. morning we will have better news, as hubby is going to spyglass to work... Maybe he can get more info. out of someone... Who knows.... Not likley...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

LovingMother said:
			
		

> BTW: Hubby called his cell... no answer.... :-( just called it... I made him....




I don't understand why they are being so closed about it. Wouldn't it help others to search for him? It is hard to help if you don't know what is going on. I am praying for hi and his family that he has a safe return home.


----------



## desertrat

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I don't understand why they are being so closed about it. Wouldn't it help others to search for him? It is hard to help if you don't know what is going on. I am praying for hi and his family that he has a safe return home.


Law enforcement = control freaks. You are just the public, you don't need to know what WE know.


----------



## K_Jo

LovingMother said:
			
		

> BTW: Hubby called his cell... no answer.... :-( just called it... I made him....


Did it ring or did it go straight to voice mail?


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Did it ring or did it go straight to voice mail?



Why didn't he call sooner?


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Why didn't he call sooner?


  If someone starts a thread like this about me, please call right away. TIA.


----------



## LovingMother

Because he was letting the police do there jobs..... Then lastnight he was "TOLD" to call so he did!!!!!!


----------



## Ehesef

I can't believe there's three pages about this that contain absolutely NO information. All you are doing is sitting behind your computers clucking like a bunch of hens. Worthless.


----------



## Dondi

Is this Mark one of the maintenance men at SpyGlass by any chance?


----------



## RoseRed

Ehesef said:
			
		

> I can't believe there's three pages about this that contain absolutely NO information. All you are doing is sitting behind your computers clucking like a bunch of hens. Worthless.



I don't understand what the big deal is either.  :shrug:


----------



## Ehesef

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, the best I can gather is LovingMother's husband usually sees this guy twice a week and he's going thru withdrawals or something...:shrug:


She must be one of those people that thinks she's WAY more important that she actually is.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, the best I can gather is LovingMother's husband usually sees this guy twice a week and he's going thru withdrawals or something...:shrug:



Is it also true that he can't call him without police permission?


----------



## Nanny Pam

All this attention from LM make me suspicious of her for some reason.
:shrug:


----------



## Nanny Pam

kwillia said:
			
		

> Well, the best I can gather is LovingMother's husband usually sees this guy twice a week and he's going thru withdrawals or something...:shrug:



Maybe the dude was having a affair with LM and her hubby found out and ....
nevermind.


----------



## BS Gal

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Is it also true that he can't call him without police permission?


Well, it could either be by police permission or a girlfriend's permission at the firehouse or she could just make her husband call him.


----------



## RoseRed

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Maybe the dude was having a affair with LM and her hubby found out and ....
> nevermind.



Maybe she works for the BayNet and is checking her facts before posting the story.  You know how they like to have the fastest scoop... :shrug:


----------



## harleygirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Maybe she works for the BayNet and is checking her facts before posting the story.  You know how they like to have the fastest scoop... :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

harleygirl said:
			
		

>


Just a thought...


----------



## Cowgirl

Well, I think I'd be a little freaked out if someone I worked w/ went missing and there was a police search to find him...
:shrug:
But that's just me.


----------



## Ehesef

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Well, I think I'd be a little freaked out if someone I worked w/ went missing and there was a police search to find him...
> :shrug:
> But that's just me.


Freaked out, fine, I can understand that. But thinking that you have a *right* to police information because your husband sees him twice a week? That's just ignorant.


----------



## RoseRed

*Just received via email ...*



> Mark Tippett, Age 44
> W/M - 6 ft - 200 lbs
> Gargoyle tattoo upper left arm
> Last seen wearing black “Johnny Cash” T-shirt and blue jeans
> Missing since Sunday, September 3, 2006
> From Cedar Cove area of Lexington Park
> Please contact St. Mary’s County Sheriff’s Office
> with information at 301-475-4040



...


----------



## thakidistight

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Well, I think I'd be a little freaked out if someone I worked w/ went missing and there was a police search to find him...
> :shrug:
> But that's just me.


Maybe he was in witness protection....


----------



## BS Gal

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Well, I think I'd be a little freaked out if someone I worked w/ went missing and there was a police search to find him...
> :shrug:
> But that's just me.



Depends on which co-worker it was.


----------



## watercolor

*sarcasam* Im really fricking glad that she put "Mark Guy" in parentheses instead of _do you know anything about this *"*mark*"* guy that they are looking for_. Because it made it sound like the guys name was Mark Guy instead of just a guy named mark. Nice to know how you can  freak people out by doing that- when you actually put a name of someone instead of just a reference.


----------



## HillBillyChick

watercolor said:
			
		

> *sarcasam* Im really fricking glad that she put "Mark Guy" in parentheses instead of _do you know anything about this *"*mark*"* guy that they are looking for_. Because it made it sound like the guys name was Mark Guy instead of just a guy named mark. Nice to know how you can  freak people out by doing that- when you actually put a name of someone instead of just a reference.




I agree. It was even capitalized like it was his name. Plus, her husband works with him and they don't even know his last name....


----------



## Ehesef

Ehesef said:
			
		

> I can't believe there's three pages about this that contain absolutely NO information. All you are doing is sitting behind your computers clucking like a bunch of hens. Worthless.



Does anyone know about ... 09-07-2006 08:50 AM You get on my nerves. 

Well, if I managed to piss you off, you probably get on my nerves too.


----------



## LovingMother

Dondi said:
			
		

> Is this Mark one of the maintenance men at SpyGlass by any chance?




Yes it is.....


----------



## LovingMother

Ehesef said:
			
		

> Freaked out, fine, I can understand that. But thinking that you have a *right* to police information because your husband sees him twice a week? That's just ignorant.




Ok, First of all we dont need all the info... However we would like to know how he came about missing.... However we got more info lastnight....

Im glad to see you all joking about this... you people are so freaking rude its not even funny... Yeah, im writting about it online to try and get the word out... (the only reason i said this Mark guy) because I didnt think it was MY place to give his full name,ect..... That is the family's right and the police right.... With having family work at the firehouse in hollywood/leonardtown I know what I can and can't say..... 

To the person that said something about my husband and Mark... Ha ha you so freaking funny.... Get a damn life... This is real ####, this is NOT a joke....
Let someone in your family go missing and other ppl on here make jokes about it, I bet you wouldnt think it was so freaking funny now would you, ohh maybe you would because some of you people are SICK~


----------



## LovingMother

Cowgirl said:
			
		

> Well, I think I'd be a little freaked out if someone I worked w/ went missing and there was a police search to find him...
> :shrug:
> But that's just me.




I'm glad some of you arent joking about this... Thanks!! Yes, it is freaky knowing you know someone that is missing and may be dead!!!


----------



## myerslss

*missing*

Not everyone is so rude.  Some of us are very concerned.


----------



## LovingMother

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> I agree. It was even capitalized like it was his name. Plus, her husband works with him and they don't even know his last name....




Little information we did know his lastname.... But we werent giving that out.. It was the police rights as well as his wife's rights... Not our's....


----------



## LovingMother

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> All this attention from LM make me suspicious of her for some reason.
> :shrug:




You people need to grow up!!! If your family member worked with someone missing you wouldnt want to know what was going on, and be some what freak out... if not something is wrong with you....


----------



## HillBillyChick

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Little information we did know his lastname.... But we werent giving that out.. It was the police rights as well as his wife's rights... Not our's....




Well then you should not have capitalized the 'g' - and perhaps your wording was a little confusing. I was not - by any means - joking....just pointing out inconsistencies the way I understood them. And, perhaps, if the info is not yours to release, maybe you should NOT.


----------



## BS Gal

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Little information we did know his lastname.... But we werent giving that out.. It was the police rights as well as his wife's rights... Not our's....


The police have released his last name, description and a picture.  I got an e-mail.


----------



## RoseRed

*Hey Dumbass...*



			
				LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, First of all we dont need all the info... However we would like to know how he came about missing.... However we got more info lastnight....
> 
> Im glad to see you all joking about this... you people are so freaking rude its not even funny... Yeah, im writting about it online to try and get the word out... (the only reason i said this Mark guy) because I didnt think it was MY place to give his full name,ect..... That is the family's right and the police right.... With having family work at the firehouse in hollywood/leonardtown I know what I can and can't say.....
> 
> To the person that said something about my husband and Mark... Ha ha you so freaking funny.... Get a damn life... This is real ####, this is NOT a joke....
> Let someone in your family go missing and other ppl on here make jokes about it, I bet you wouldnt think it was so freaking funny now would you, ohh maybe you would because some of you people are SICK~



I guess you missed this... http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1672893&postcount=43

You're welcome.


----------



## baswm

Well, Everyone on base knows the guys last name.  A broadcast missing persons email came out with name,age,photo,etc.

Hope this is not a foul play incident.


----------



## LovingMother

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> Well then you should not have capitalized the 'g' - and perhaps your wording was a little confusing. I was not - by any means - joking....just pointing out inconsistencies the way I understood them. And, perhaps, if the info is not yours to release, maybe you should NOT.




Ok, that was MY mistake...when putting this "Mark Guy"... I didn't mean his lastname was Guy... I can say when Im wrong and I was wrong with this... But please don't sit here and make jokes.... My husband and Mark worked together and he also B.S with him from time to time... So yes he is a lil upset about this matter..... He's also a lil freaked out because we just met with him Sat afternoon at Spyglass and everything was fine with him( well we thought everything was fine)


----------



## LovingMother

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I guess you missed this... http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=1672893&postcount=43
> 
> You're welcome.




just saw it.... Well I myself wasn't going to give out his name until they did... Its about time.. Hes been missing for days now....

 Thanks!!!


----------



## sanchezf

baswm said:
			
		

> Well, Everyone on base knows the guys last name.  A broadcast missing persons email came out with name,age,photo,etc.
> 
> Hope this is not a foul play incident.




Anyone have a photo of what he looks like


----------



## LovingMother

LovingMother said:
			
		

> just saw it.... Well I myself wasn't going to give out his name until they did... Its about time.. Hes been missing for days now....
> 
> Thanks!!!




 I dont want all you ppl to think Im a b@@@@ because really I'm not... Just a lil worried and there's nothing we can do to help at this time... Which sucks!!


----------



## HillBillyChick

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, that was MY mistake...when putting this "Mark Guy"... I didn't mean his lastname was Guy... I can say when Im wrong and I was wrong with this... But please don't sit here and make jokes.... My husband and Mark worked together and he also B.S with him from time to time... So yes he is a lil upset about this matter..... He's also a lil freaked out because we just met with him Sat afternoon at Spyglass and everything was fine with him( well we thought everything was fine)




I was not joking - AGAIN - just pointing out that you are not a very concise writer. I hope that everything turns out well. And I hope that the information that you have given out is correct. Rumors grow so easily down here. And everyone knows everyone else. I would not want anyone hurt unnecessarily.


----------



## watercolor

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, that was MY mistake...when putting this "Mark Guy"... I didn't mean his lastname was Guy... I can say when Im wrong and I was wrong with this... But please don't sit here and make jokes.... My husband and Mark worked together and he also B.S with him from time to time... So yes he is a lil upset about this matter..... He's also a lil freaked out because we just met with him Sat afternoon at Spyglass and everything was fine with him( well we thought everything was fine)






No one is making jokes LM! Period. The way it was worded in the title of the thread was that this missing guys name was MARK GUY! The way you worded it- like I left in your karma- was that a guy NAMED mark guy was missing and you had some people who were scared that it was him. PERIOD! Yes, there are a few jerks out there- but not everyone is joking- especially the people you keep quoting!

Therefore- thank you for the appology and thankfully I saw the updated info that RR posted- otherwise- there would have been some scared people. This is a touch incident- and needs to be told exactly as it it- and no one is being a pizzant- they are just trying to get the facts straight.


good day!


----------



## nomoney

sanchezf said:
			
		

> Anyone have a photo of what he looks like


 
I have a photo from the attachment to the email, but can't attach it cause I'm a moron.


----------



## BS Gal

LovingMother said:
			
		

> I dont want all you ppl to think Im a b@@@@ because really I'm not... Just a lil worried and there's nothing we can do to help at this time... Which sucks!!


How about going out and assisting the search party?  That would be helpful.


----------



## otter

nomoney said:
			
		

> I have a photo from the attachment to the email, but can't attach it cause I'm a moron.



Thats true, glad you're not kidding.


----------



## nomoney

otter said:
			
		

> Thats true, glad you're not kidding.


 
this isn't a joking matter


----------



## sanchezf

nomoney said:
			
		

> I have a photo from the attachment to the email, but can't attach it cause I'm a moron.



Save it to your computer
then do a reply to this, scroll down to manage attachments button, find file attach, send..

or can you pm it


----------



## LovingMother

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> I was not joking - AGAIN - just pointing out that you are not a very concise writer. I hope that everything turns out well. And I hope that the information that you have given out is correct. Rumors grow so easily down here. And everyone knows everyone else. I would not want anyone hurt unnecessarily.




I would hope my info is right, im getting right from the firehouse/ family works there... However there is only so much they can tell me..... We know a lil more info but Hubby's cosuin told us to keep our mouth shut, so i'am....

Yes, I know I can mix up my words alot... Again sorry for making that mistake...


SpyGlass may have his pic up...


----------



## nomoney

sanchezf said:
			
		

> Save it to your computer
> then do a reply to this, scroll down to manage attachments button, find file attach, send..
> 
> or can you pm it


 
its a word doc, I don't think you can attach word docs


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:
			
		

> I have a photo from the attachment to the email, but can't attach it cause I'm a moron.


I :heart: you.


----------



## HillBillyChick

Did the cops use the dogs to search?


----------



## LovingMother

BS Gal said:
			
		

> How about going out and assisting the search party?  That would be helpful.




We can't at this time... Only ppl with the police, firehouse, ect... Or his family.... Wish we could help because we sure would...


----------



## LovingMother

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> Did the cops use the dogs to search?




They sure did...


----------



## nomoney

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> Did the cops use the dogs to search?


 
yep


----------



## BS Gal

LovingMother said:
			
		

> We can't at this time... Only ppl with the police, firehouse, ect... Or his family.... Wish we could help because we sure would...


Well you could cook them a few meals.  I'm sure they are too devastated to think about cooking. 

Or offer to watch their kids if that is an issue.


----------



## Ehesef

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, First of all we dont need all the info... However we would like to know how he came about missing.... However we got more info lastnight....It's still none of your damn business.
> 
> Im glad to see you all joking about this... you people are so freaking rude its not even funny... Yeah, im writting about it online to try and get the word out... (the only reason i said this Mark guy) because I didnt think it was MY place to give his full name,ect..... That is the family's right and the police right.... Hope you checked with them before you plastered this all over the place. Maybe they wanted to keep it as private as possible. Guess you've pretty much shot that to hell.With having family work at the firehouse in hollywood/leonardtown I know what I can and can't say..... Well la-di-dah...I have family in the same places but I'd still keep my yap shut if I didn't actually know anything helpful.
> 
> To the person that said something about my husband and Mark... Ha ha you so freaking funny.... Get a damn life... This is real ####, this is NOT a joke....
> Let someone in your family go missing and other ppl on here make jokes about it, I bet you wouldnt think it was so freaking funny now would you, ohh maybe you would because some of you people are SICK~So is this Mark dude family now? Oh what a tangled web you weave.


...


----------



## Pete

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, First of all we dont need all the info... However we would like to know how he came about missing.... However we got more info lastnight....
> 
> Im glad to see you all joking about this... you people are so freaking rude its not even funny... Yeah, im writting about it online to try and get the word out... (the only reason i said this Mark guy) because I didnt think it was MY place to give his full name,ect..... That is the family's right and the police right.... With having family work at the firehouse in hollywood/leonardtown I know what I can and can't say.....
> 
> To the person that said something about my husband and Mark... Ha ha you so freaking funny.... Get a damn life... This is real ####, this is NOT a joke....
> Let someone in your family go missing and other ppl on here make jokes about it, I bet you wouldnt think it was so freaking funny now would you, ohh maybe you would because some of you people are SICK~


<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/church.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
My aren't we a testy little busybody.  Wonder what might be behind your desire to gossip and snoop around ?  Hmmmmmm could be be SATAN!


----------



## HillBillyChick

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/church.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
> My aren't we a testy little busybody.  Wonder what might be behind your desire to gossip and snoop around ?  Hmmmmmm could be be SATAN!




Now, that is just throwing fuel onto the fire......


----------



## harleygirl

Pete said:
			
		

> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/church.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>
> My aren't we a testy little busybody.  Wonder what might be behind your desire to gossip and snoop around ?  Hmmmmmm could be be SATAN!


I loved that SNL character......


----------



## LovingMother

Ehesef said:
			
		

> ...




everything I've is OK( by inside ppl) Don't sit at your computer desk making me think I did something wrong..... Trust me I know much more that CAN'T be said at this hour!!!!!

I was told when I first posted this, NOT to give out his full name, so therefore I didn't... I just wanted to see if any of you knew anything about what was going on, then maybe tell me, so I can tell ( my ppl) Please don't sit here and turn this around on me, I was just trying to help..... You people don't know me from adam.... At lease some of the people that are looking for him knows I meant no HARM to him nor his family!!!!


----------



## BS Gal

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> Now, that is just throwing fuel onto the fire......


Pete would never do that.


----------



## LovingMother

Ok you all have a nice day.... This is getting out of control so im going to stop writting on this matter....


----------



## BS Gal

LovingMother said:
			
		

> everything I've is OK( by inside ppl) Don't sit at your computer desk making me think I did something wrong..... Trust me I know much more that CAN'T be said at this hour!!!!!
> 
> I was told when I first posted this, NOT to give out his full name, so therefore I didn't... I just wanted to see if any of you knew anything about what was going on, then maybe tell me, so I can tell ( my ppl) Please don't sit here and turn this around on me, I was just trying to help..... You people don't know me from adam.... At lease some of the people that are looking for him knows I meant no HARM to him nor his family!!!!



So, have you cooked them any meals yet?


----------



## Pete

LovingMother said:
			
		

> everything I've is OK( by inside ppl) Don't sit at your computer desk making me think I did something wrong..... Trust me I know much more that CAN'T be said at this hour!!!!!
> 
> I was told when I first posted this, NOT to give out his full name, so therefore I didn't... I just wanted to see if any of you knew anything about what was going on, then maybe tell me, so I can tell ( my ppl) Please don't sit here and turn this around on me, I was just trying to help..... You people don't know me from adam.... At lease some of the people that are looking for him knows I meant no HARM to him nor his family!!!!


So you were trying to bait someone else into divulging the info on an open public forum in your search for busybody food?


----------



## Ehesef

Pete said:
			
		

> So you were trying to bait someone else into divulging the info on an open public forum in your search for busybody food?


Basically.


----------



## BS Gal

LovingMother said:
			
		

> You people don't know me from adam....



Adam who?


----------



## HillBillyChick

LovingMother said:
			
		

> everything I've is OK( by inside ppl) Don't sit at your computer desk making me think I did something wrong..... Trust me I know much more that CAN'T be said at this hour!!!!!
> 
> I was told when I first posted this, NOT to give out his full name, so therefore I didn't... I just wanted to see if any of you knew anything about what was going on, then maybe tell me, so I can tell ( my ppl) Please don't sit here and turn this around on me, I was just trying to help..... You people don't know me from adam.... At lease some of the people that are looking for him knows I meant no HARM to him nor his family!!!!




Who are your "ppl"? And quit with the "I know much more that can't be said at this hour" -- instead take some earlier advice, and cook the family a ham or a turkey, or a casserole. That would be productive and keep you busy.


----------



## jazz lady

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Adam who?



Guy?  :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok you all have a nice day.... This is getting out of control so im going to stop writting on this matter....



Is english your first language?


----------



## nomoney

elaine said:
			
		

> Is english your first language?


 
Her husband does landscaping, what do you think?








okay that was rude.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Guy?  :shrug:


----------



## HillBillyChick

elaine said:
			
		

> Is english your first language?



She must have stopped 'writting'. Maybe she is cooking.


----------



## nomoney

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> She must have stopped 'writting'. Maybe she is cooking.


 
Quit giving her a hard time!  Don't you know that some guy that her husband kind of knows and has said hello to before is missing!!!!  Don't you know she's really distressed about it??!!!  Don't you know this is the first thing exciting, I mean upsetting that has happened in her in a long time??? Leave her be, she needs to grieve in peace.


----------



## HillBillyChick

nomoney said:
			
		

> Quit giving her a hard time!  Don't you know that some guy that her husband kind of knows and has said hello to before is missing!!!!  Don't you know she's really distressed about it??!!!  Don't you know this is the first thing exciting, I mean upsetting that has happened in her in a long time??? Leave her be, she needs to grieve in peace.



Am I bad. Sorry.   
Thanks, nomoney, for setting me straight.


----------



## itsbob

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Little information we did know his lastname.... But we werent giving that out.. It was the police rights as well as his wife's rights... Not our's....


This is one of the stupidest things I've read on the internet in a long time.. Help us find him, or give us information about him, but I won't tell you his name... what a Moron.. 

WHY would you protect the name of a missing person that may be in need of help unless you are a drama mama of the worst kind??  Friggin Idiot!!


----------



## HillBillyChick

itsbob said:
			
		

> This is one of the stupidest things I've read on the internet in a long time.. Help us find him, or give us information about him, but I won't tell you his name... what a Moron..
> 
> WHY would you protect the name of a missing person that may be in need of help unless you are a drama mama of the worst kind??  Friggin Idiot!!




Pretending to be charitable while looking for the scoop, or the attention is despicable.


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:
			
		

> Quit giving her a hard time!  Don't you know that some guy that her husband kind of knows and has said hello to before is missing!!!!  Don't you know she's really distressed about it??!!!  Don't you know this is the first thing exciting, I mean upsetting that has happened in her in a long time??? Leave her be, she needs to grieve in peace.



Kumbaya my lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my lord, kumbaya
Kumbaya my lord, kumbaya
Oh lord, kumbaya

Someone's singing lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing lord, kumbaya
Someone's singing lord, kumbaya
Oh lord, kumbayah

Someone's laughing, lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, lord, kumbaya
Someone's laughing, lord, kumbaya
Oh lord, kumbaya

Someone's crying, lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, lord, kumbaya
Someone's crying, lord, kumbaya
Oh lord, kumbaya

Someone's praying, lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, lord, kumbaya
Someone's praying, lord, kumbaya
Oh lord, kumbaya

Someone's sleeping, lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, lord, kumbaya
Someone's sleeping, lord, kumbaya
Oh lord, kumbaya
Oh lord, kumbaya


----------



## harleygirl

RoseRed said:
			
		

> markguy my lord, markguy
> markguy my lord, markguy
> markguy my lord, markguy
> Oh lord, markguy



:fixed:


----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> They say things come in three's. *First Steve Irwin, then the Croc Hunter, * now Mark Downs in Spyglass or was that Mark down in Spyglass.


----------



## jwwb2000

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> They say things come in three's. First Steve Irwin, then the Croc Hunter, now Mark Downs in Spyglass or was that Mark down in Spyglass.



psstt.....Steve Irwin IS the Croc Hunter


----------



## LexiGirl75

RoseRed said:
			
		

>



:fixingeyes:   Poof!!!


----------



## RoseRed

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> :fixingeyes:   Poof!!!





> *Originally Posted by LexiGirl75
> They say things come in three's. First Steve Irwin, then the Croc Hunter, now Mark Downs in Spyglass or was that Mark down in Spyglass.*



You can't delete this.


----------



## LexiGirl75

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You can't delete this.



I didn't writt that. Mine was unbolded.


----------



## jwwb2000

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> :chirp:



Not the effeing chirping again


----------



## MMDad

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> psstt.....Steve Irwin WAS the Croc Hunter



:fixed:


----------



## LexiGirl75

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Not the effeing chirping again



This is the first time you banged your head in this thread?


----------



## jazz lady

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> This is the first time you banged your head in this thread?



Well, it WAS the first time you posted, you know.


----------



## Nanny Pam

LovingMother said:
			
		

> You people need to grow up!!! If your family member worked with someone missing you wouldnt want to know what was going on, and be some what freak out... if not something is wrong with you....


No biatch, something is wrong with YOU.

Get off the damn computer and get your azz out there and look for him, ...if you are so concerned.


----------



## sockgirl77

nomoney said:
			
		

> Her husband does landscaping, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay that was rude.


vBulletin Message 
You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to nomoney again.


----------



## LexiGirl75

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> No biatch, something is wrong with YOU.
> 
> Get off the damn computer and get your azz out there and look for him, ...if you are so concerned.



I joined in September 2005 and this place was off the hook with fighting, and the drama is was got me hooked. Is it September again already?


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You can't delete this.




OMG!


----------



## LovingMother

My husband runs a crew of men... He tells them what to do....But why should I sit here and even explain anything to yall... so im not... have fun laughing....


----------



## RoseRed

LovingMother said:
			
		

> My husband runs a crew of men... He tells them what to do....But why should I sit here and even explain anything to yall... so im not... have fun laughing....


You forgot :neenerneenerboogersSLAM:


----------



## LexiGirl75

LovingMother said:
			
		

> My husband runs a crew of men... He tells them what to do....But why should I sit here and even explain anything to yall... so im not... have fun laughing....


They're not laughing at you anymore.


----------



## mAlice

LovingMother said:
			
		

> ... have fun laughing....



I am!  :bellylaugh:


----------



## Nanny Pam

LovingMother said:
			
		

> My husband runs a crew of men... He tells them what to do....But why should I sit here and even explain anything to yall... so im not... have fun laughing....


Good.  Just sit there and STFU.

Go look for your lost friend.  Lazy azz.


----------



## mAlice

LexiGirl75 said:
			
		

> They're not laughing at you anymore.



I am.  :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> I am.  :shrug:


I am too.


----------



## juggy4805

I guess I'm in good company. A bunch of Azzess.


----------



## Bozznc

nomoney said:
			
		

> Her husband does landscaping, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okay that was rude.




I     NoMo!


----------



## nomoney

LovingMother said:
			
		

> My husband runs a crew of men... He tells them what to do....But why should I sit here and even explain anything to yall... so im not... have fun laughing....


 
"you! hold that hose!.  Pablo picko uppo that rako!  Jaun! You can't drink that green stuff! Go back to your lunch break!"


----------



## RoseRed

nomoney said:
			
		

> "you! hold that hose!.  Pablo picko uppo that rako!  Jaun! You can't drink that green stuff! Go back to your lunch break!"


 :beans&rice:


----------



## mAlice

nomoney said:
			
		

> "you! hold that hose!.  Pablo picko uppo that rako!  Jaun! You can't drink that green stuff! Go back to your lunch break!"



OMG!  What a scream!


----------



## Oz

BCI just posted this:

http://www.firstsheriff.com/docs/MissingPersonInformationWanted.pdf


----------



## RoseRed

Oz said:
			
		

> BCI just posted this:
> 
> http://www.firstsheriff.com/docs/MissingPersonInformationWanted.pdf



That was sent out basewide a couple of hours ago.  That's where I got the info and posted it.


----------



## Oz

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That was sent out basewide a couple of hours ago.  That's where I got the info and posted it.






Oh - and mine has a picture...


----------



## pixiegirl

LovingMother said:
			
		

> My husband runs a crew of men... He tells them what to do....



What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?



Oh and by the way...  My dad can beat up your dad!


----------



## nomoney

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> What does this have to do with the price of tea in China?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way... My dad can beat up your dad!


 

oh ya? well my dog can fight your dog and not piss himself


----------



## RoseRed

Oz said:
			
		

> Oh - and mine has a picture...



So did mine.  LovingMother was not being so loving, so I didn't feel like posting it.


----------



## Oz

RoseRed said:
			
		

> So did mine.  LovingMother was not being so loving, so I didn't feel like posting it.




:loveyoulongtime:


----------



## Cowgirl

I just want to thank everyone for making my boring work day a little less boring!


----------



## RoseRed

Oz said:
			
		

> :loveyoulongtime:


----------



## pixiegirl

nomoney said:
			
		

> oh ya? well my dog can fight your dog and not piss himself



Now that was just WRONG!  You are SICK and I'm not even going to waste my time here anymore!


----------



## Oz

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Now that was just WRONG!  You are SICK and I'm not even going to waste my time here anymore!




:loveyoulongtimetoo:


----------



## pixiegirl

Oz said:
			
		

> :loveyoulongtimetoo:



Seriously, I was just trying to put some information about my dad out there in case anyone didn't know he could beat up LM's dad and nomoney just HAD to make it a laughing matter!  This is NOT a joke.


----------



## Ehesef

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Seriously, I was just trying to put some information about my dad out there in case anyone didn't know he could beat up LM's dad and nomoney just HAD to make it a laughing matter!  This is NOT a joke.


Yeah, but you don't know everything that nomoney knows, she has friends and family that know the whole situation...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

LovingMother said:
			
		

> You people need to grow up!!! If your family member worked with someone missing you wouldnt want to know what was going on, and be some what freak out... if not something is wrong with you....




Yes, I would.... very much so but I have to admit I thought the last name was Guy also. Any more news?


----------



## pixiegirl

Ehesef said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you don't know everything that nomoney knows, she has friends and family that know the whole situation...



Oh you people need to grow up!!!  If your dog peed on itself when it got scared you wouldn't want the whole world to know!  If so there is something wrong with you!


----------



## Nanny Pam

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Seriously, I was just trying to put some information about my dad out there in case anyone didn't know he could beat up LM's dad and nomoney just HAD to make it a laughing matter!  This is NOT a joke.


Are you an LM going to form a possy (sp) now?


----------



## Oz

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Seriously, I was just trying to put some information about my dad out there in case anyone didn't know he could beat up LM's dad and nomoney just HAD to make it a laughing matter!  This is NOT a joke.




Does he wear boxers or briefs?


----------



## Oz

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Are you an LM going to form a possy (sp) now?



Yes they are - possy - the all girl version of posse...


----------



## mAlice

Oz said:
			
		

> Yes they are - possy - the all girl version of posse...




funny.


----------



## Pete

Oz said:
			
		

> Yes they are - possy - the all girl version of posse...


I thought that was called a pusse?  All this time I had it wrong.


----------



## Oz

Pete said:
			
		

> I thought that was called a pusse?  All this time I had it wrong.




  Only in France, and they don't shave...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Well you could cook them a few meals.  I'm sure they are too devastated to think about cooking.
> 
> Or offer to watch their kids if that is an issue.




that is a great idea and I am sure it would help them out.


----------



## Pete

Oz said:
			
		

> Only in France, and they don't shave...


A hairy French pusse would be a scary thing to be chased by. :shiver:


----------



## Nanny Pam

Pete said:
			
		

> A hairy French pusse would be a scary thing to be chased by. :shiver:


Who do you think you're kidding.  
You'd love it.


----------



## RoseRed

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Who do you think you're kidding.
> You'd love it.


orkchop:


----------



## Nickel

RoseRed said:
			
		

> orkchop:


 :applesauce:


----------



## pixiegirl

:hamsteak:


----------



## RoseRed

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> :hamsteak:


:honey&cloves:


----------



## Merlin99

RoseRed said:
			
		

> :honey&cloves:


If you girls are done with lunch thread part deux, I'd really like to get back to the hairy, scary french pusse thats chasing Pete around


----------



## RoseRed

Merlin99 said:
			
		

> If you girls are done with lunch thread part deux, I'd really like to get back to the hairy, scary french pusse thats chasing Pete around


Then grab your own porkchop and have at it.


----------



## jwwb2000

Merlin99 said:
			
		

> the hairy, scary french pusse thats chasing Pete around



Get out of here!!  There is one that chases Pete around


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Then grab your own porkchop and have at it.



  OMG, you almost made me swallow an ice cube.


----------



## nomoney

pixiegirl said:
			
		

> Oh you people need to grow up!!! If your dog peed on itself when it got scared you wouldn't want the whole world to know! If so there is something wrong with you!


 

if you were really concerned about it you would go out and buy it diapers!!!!!  You're just looking for attention.


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:
			
		

> orkchop:


----------



## keekee

This really is a terrible situation...  I don't know this man, I've never even seen him before.  But he is a fellow St. Mary's resident and a fellow human being, and I'm praying for a good outcome.

LM, if you know him or his family, hugs and strength to them.


----------



## PrchJrkr

Pete said:
			
		

>



:shrug:


----------



## slotted

keekee said:
			
		

> This really is a terrible situation...  I don't know this man, I've never even seen him before.  But he is a fellow St. Mary's resident and a fellow human being, and I'm praying for a good outcome.
> 
> LM, if you know him or his family, hugs and strength to them.


----------



## happyappygirl

so did anyone find him?
the state was working on this too....


----------



## nomoney

happyappygirl said:
			
		

> so did anyone find him?
> the state was working on this too....


 
My son swears he saw FBI and army men there too ...but he's 5 ...so you know how that goes.


----------



## Oz

jazz lady said:
			
		

> OMG, you almost made me swallow


----------



## jazz lady

Oz said:
			
		

>



  No problems there.


----------



## slotted

happyappygirl said:
			
		

> so did anyone find him?
> the state was working on this too....


Nice AV.


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> Nice AV.


How did she get a picture of your backside?


----------



## BS Gal

i hope that one of your family memebers get lost and yu have to go thru this..you are horrible.

Me too.  I hope it's my Aunt Colleen.


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> How did she get a picture of your backside?


I guess it was free game after I put it on the internet.


----------



## MMDad

BS Gal said:
			
		

> i hope that one of your family memebers get lost and yu have to go thru this..you are horrible.
> 
> Me too.  I hope it's my Aunt Colleen.


   

 Too bad my stepmother is dead or I'd nominate her.


----------



## keekee

Me too.  I hope it's my Aunt Colleen.[/QUOTE]


  That's hilarious!


----------



## mAlice

slotted said:
			
		

> I guess it was free game after I put it on the internet.




I emailed it to all my friends.


----------



## RoseRed

BS Gal said:
			
		

> i hope that one of your family memebers get lost and yu have to go thru this..you are horrible.
> 
> Me too.  I hope it's my Aunt Colleen.



Hysterical!!!


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> That was sent out basewide a couple of hours ago.  That's where I got the info and posted it.





> Does anyone know about ... 09-07-2006 02:40 PM He looks like a burnt out check the head shops


----------



## mAlice

elaine said:
			
		

> I emailed it to all my friends.






> Does anyone know about ... 09-07-2006 03:03 PM One email?



Yeah.  So?


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Hysterical!!!





> Does anyone know about ... 09-07-2006 03:29 PM Mean people suck


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

>


Nice ones swallow.


----------



## meangirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okay... this has got to be my favorite post of the day...


----------



## Nanny Pam

kwillia said:
			
		

> Okay... this has got to be my favorite post of the day...


I have been rolling all day.  I couldn't possible pick a favorite.

But, BS gal is definately toward the top!


----------



## BS Gal

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> I have been rolling all day.  I couldn't possible pick a favorite.
> 
> But, BS gal is definately toward the top!


I'm doing a little curtsey here and a bow.  Thank you. Thank you very much.


----------



## BS Gal

09-07-2006 11:02 AM My, my...aren't you just an important person

Well, I am now.  I got elected for post of the day.  Nannie nannie boo boo.


----------



## meangirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> 09-07-2006 11:02 AM My, my...aren't you just an important person
> 
> Well, I am now. I got elected for post of the day. Nannie nannie boo boo.


----------



## ememdee19

Okay, so after reading to page 12 I wanted to gouge my eyeballs.  What's the deal w/ Mark?  Any new speculation?


----------



## BS Gal

kwillia said:
			
		

> From the best I can gather... here is my speculation... his family and friends are very, very concerned that he went off by himself in a wooded area with a loaded gun on Sunday and hasn't been heard from since. The authorities have called for an "all hands" search party so they aren't thinking he is a thread  to others.


You think he is gonna start a thread?


----------



## harleygirl

kwillia said:
			
		

> From the best I can gather... here is my speculation... his family and friends are very, very concerned that he went off by himself in a wooded area with a loaded gun on Sunday and hasn't been heard from since. The authorities have called for an "all hands" search party so they aren't thinking he is a thread to others.


  I did not read the whole thing, but I thought Pixie's dog peed on Pete, so Pete sent a posse of french poodles out and Rosered was throwing hamsteaks to keep the posse of french girl dogs away........


----------



## BS Gal

harleygirl said:
			
		

> I did not read the whole thing, but I thought Pixie's dog peed on Pete, so Pete sent a posse of french poodles out and Rosered was throwing hamsteaks to keep the posse of french girl dogs away........


Well, just so you know, I'm hoping Auntie Colleen is missing.  I'm adding her daughter, Gayle, to that list.


----------



## harleygirl

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Well, just so you know, I'm hoping Auntie Colleen is missing.  I'm adding her daughter, Gayle, to that list.


I will send over a few of my unwanted relatives and they can all get lost together!!


----------



## happyappygirl

the way i figure it...somebody will call 911 to report a stinky smell....or somebody's dog will find him.... if it's bad news.

If it's good news...we'll never know. Unless of course he starts his own thread about his misadventures. or somebody finds out he had a misadventure and starts another thread about it....he wasn't found yesterday, and lots of people looked for him. 

It's prolly like my neighbor told me when i went lookiing for my dog last weekend, go home, she's prolly waiting for you on the front porch. And she WAS.


----------



## male20674

*Missing Mark*

I know his wife. she is an aquiaintice of mine. we used to work together.   I know the love and commitment they share for eachother. My thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## tikipirate

You turds have been crapping all over this thread for too long...

I have known Mark for years. He is a genuine and good person.

Enough about the illegal immigrant landscaper already! He just happens to work as the head maintenance man at the Spyglass Apartments. He's a big ol' whitey!

Mark is a local boy who owns a beautiful house in a very upscale neighborhood. Every Halloween he organizes the families, blocks off the roads, lights the lumieres, and ensures the safety of the trick-or-treaters.

Mark is the kind of person whom we should all be lucky enough to call a friend.

The picture posted by the SMC BCI is not a good representation of Mark. He is not some broke-down, tatted-up drunk as presented in the 'Wanted' poster. Mark is you or me on our best days, a great member of society.

So let's go out and find him, hoping above hope that he is well.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

tikipirate said:
			
		

> You turds have been crapping all over this thread for too long...
> 
> I have known Mark for years. He is a genuine and good person.
> 
> Enough about the illegal immigrant landscaper already! He just happens to work as the head maintenance man at the Spyglass Apartments. He's a big ol' whitey!
> 
> Mark is a local boy who owns a beautiful house in a very upscale neighborhood. Every Halloween he organizes the families, blocks off the roads, lights the lumieres, and ensures the safety of the trick-or-treaters.
> 
> Mark is the kind of person whom we should all be lucky enough to call a friend.
> 
> The picture posted by the SMC BCI is not a good representation of Mark. He is not some broke-down, tatted-up drunk as presented in the 'Wanted' poster. Mark is you or me on our best days, a great member of society.
> 
> So let's go out and find him, hoping above hope that he is well.




Even if he was not all that he still is someone’s family. Too joke about someone’s loved one being lost is unbelievable.  Ok I joke around but not about something like this.
Some of these people are so freaking stupid they think they are impressing others with their “witty” remarks. MAKES ME SICK. 

I do not care if you like what I have to say, it is the truth. 

You attack newbie’s in here like you own the place, when people aren’t up to your standard way of thinking then you all gang up on them. SOMD.com forums are getting the worse rep because of it. At least at bay.net they do not allow this sort of behavior. This man is missing, his friends and family are worried about him and you make jokes then attack the poor girl that came in here looking for HELP!

Like I said before it is so brave of you to hide behind a freaking computer and think you are accomplishing something when all you are a lot of blow hard with nothing better to do but make others feel bad. Thank God not everyone is like that. God bless that family and I hope for this mans safe return. To the ones that think it was ohhh so funny to poke fun, remember karma is a biatch and I do not mean this stupid little popularity thing in here.


----------



## HillBillyChick

So, seriously now, has anyone heard anything?


----------



## BS Gal

HillBillyChick said:
			
		

> So, seriously now, has anyone heard anything?


Weird that the paper doesn't have an article about it.  I really do hope he is okay.  I feel awful for the family.


----------



## HillBillyChick

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Weird that the paper doesn't have an article about it.  I really do hope he is okay.  I feel awful for the family.



Yep, I do too. It is on baynet. And I think it is sad, the way some here are over reacting to the thread. It is a sad thing, to be sure. But I know the way sarcasm and jokes roll here on the forums. We don't mean disrespect to the family, or to Mark. LM's posts were suspiciously "me, me, me" oriented...and worded badly. I am sure she had the best intentions -- I hope she did --


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Even if he was not all that he still is someone’s family. Too joke about someone’s loved one being lost is unbelievable.  Ok I joke around but not about something like this.
> Some of these people are so freaking stupid they think they are impressing others with their “witty” remarks. MAKES ME SICK.
> 
> I do not care if you like what I have to say, it is the truth.
> 
> You attack newbie’s in here like you own the place, when people aren’t up to your standard way of thinking then you all gang up on them. SOMD.com forums are getting the worse rep because of it. At least at bay.net they do not allow this sort of behavior. This man is missing, his friends and family are worried about him and you make jokes then attack the poor girl that came in here looking for HELP!
> 
> Like I said before it is so brave of you to hide behind a freaking computer and think you are accomplishing something when all you are a lot of blow hard with nothing better to do but make others feel bad. Thank God not everyone is like that. God bless that family and I hope for this mans safe return. To the ones that think it was ohhh so funny to poke fun, remember karma is a biatch and I do not mean this stupid little popularity thing in here.


Do you want cheddar, mozzarella or provolone?


----------



## ememdee19

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> remember karma is a biatch





> Does anyone know about ... 09-08-2006 05:57 AM why don't you shut the hell up you freaking loser. 2hot4u




Practice what you preach, you crack-ho barbie.  Oh yeah, and STFU.


----------



## mAlice

ememdee19 said:
			
		

> you crack-ho barbie.



  TFF!  

May I borrow that?


----------



## ememdee19

elaine said:
			
		

> TFF!
> 
> May I borrow that?



Anytime!  

:bracingmyselfformoregraykarma:


----------



## mAlice

ememdee19 said:
			
		

> :bracingmyselfformoregraykarma:



Gee, I wonder where that could have come from.


----------



## LovingMother

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Even if he was not all that he still is someone’s family. Too joke about someone’s loved one being lost is unbelievable.  Ok I joke around but not about something like this.
> Some of these people are so freaking stupid they think they are impressing others with their “witty” remarks. MAKES ME SICK.
> 
> I do not care if you like what I have to say, it is the truth.
> 
> You attack newbie’s in here like you own the place, when people aren’t up to your standard way of thinking then you all gang up on them. SOMD.com forums are getting the worse rep because of it. At least at bay.net they do not allow this sort of behavior. This man is missing, his friends and family are worried about him and you make jokes then attack the poor girl that came in here looking for HELP!
> 
> Like I said before it is so brave of you to hide behind a freaking computer and think you are accomplishing something when all you are a lot of blow hard with nothing better to do but make others feel bad. Thank God not everyone is like that. God bless that family and I hope for this mans safe return. To the ones that think it was ohhh so funny to poke fun, remember karma is a biatch and I do not mean this stupid little popularity thing in here.



I just wanted to say thanks... I know sometimes I don't word everything right.. I was in NO way trying to harm him nor his family by doing this post. This whole thing has gone to ####...I feel really bad for his family.... I truley hope if anyone in his family see this they know I was meaning well...We have been out with his photo( even though its not the best one of him) asking ppl if they have seen him... So far no-one has.... :-( May god bless him and his family!!


----------



## Shwee

I really hope they find Mark and I hope that someone posts a news update on the situation soon. The only story on the baynet is a direct copy of the "wanted" poster... It would be nice if one of the news sites would put some effort into a helpful worth-while story about all this.


----------



## mAlice

Shwee said:
			
		

> It would be nice if one of the news sites would put some effort into a helpful worth-while story about all this.



I agree.


----------



## sockgirl77

ememdee19 said:
			
		

> you crack-ho barbie.


----------



## Nanny Pam

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


OMG


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>


----------



## migtig

I can't read this - it's making my head hurt.  Someone, please tell me, is Mark Guy okay?


----------



## ememdee19

sockgirl77 said:
			
		

>



Yep...quite a resemblance, though it would've been better if she would've taken her ugly scarf off so we could see those lovely track marks.


----------



## nomoney

migtig said:
			
		

> I can't read this - it's making my head hurt. Someone, please tell me, is Mark Guy okay?


 
 who is mark guy?


----------



## ememdee19

nomoney said:
			
		

> who is mark guy?




His name is actually Pete Guy, dontchaknow?


----------



## happyappygirl

ememdee19 said:
			
		

> Yep...quite a resemblance, though it would've been better if she would've taken her ugly scarf off so we could see those lovely track marks.


 OMG did you just post a pic of his WIFE?


----------



## sockgirl77

He looks familiar


----------



## BS Gal

I have heard no chatter whatsoever on the scanner today.  That could be good news or bad.  Someone ask that loving person to get back in here for an update.

She really liked us.  I could tell.


----------



## migtig

So the missing guy's name is actually Mark Tippett?!  I was   I know a Mark Guy and was worried.  Geesh, some people's kids.    Next time they need to get the names straight before they start a tread.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

LovingMother said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say thanks... I know sometimes I don't word everything right.. I was in NO way trying to harm him nor his family by doing this post. This whole thing has gone to ####...I feel really bad for his family.... I truley hope if anyone in his family see this they know I was meaning well...We have been out with his photo( even though its not the best one of him) asking ppl if they have seen him... So far no-one has.... :-( May god bless him and his family!!




I do hope they find him as well. Our prayers are with him and his family.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

Shwee said:
			
		

> I really hope they find Mark and I hope that someone posts a news update on the situation soon. The only story on the baynet is a direct copy of the "wanted" poster... It would be nice if one of the news sites would put some effort into a helpful worth-while story about all this.




I am confused...why do they use wanted posters for missing people??


----------



## Fat Momma

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> Even if he was not all that he still is someone’s family. Too joke about someone’s loved one being lost is unbelievable.  Ok I joke around but not about something like this.
> Some of these people are so freaking stupid they think they are impressing others with their “witty” remarks. MAKES ME SICK.
> 
> I do not care if you like what I have to say, it is the truth.
> 
> You attack newbie’s in here like you own the place, when people aren’t up to your standard way of thinking then you all gang up on them. SOMD.com forums are getting the worse rep because of it. At least at bay.net they do not allow this sort of behavior. This man is missing, his friends and family are worried about him and you make jokes then attack the poor girl that came in here looking for HELP!
> 
> Like I said before it is so brave of you to hide behind a freaking computer and think you are accomplishing something when all you are a lot of blow hard with nothing better to do but make others feel bad. Thank God not everyone is like that. God bless that family and I hope for this mans safe return. To the ones that think it was ohhh so funny to poke fun, remember karma is a biatch and I do not mean this stupid little popularity thing in here.




You go girly girl. This is one of the best posts in here. LOL don't hold anything back little one. They deserve it. Anyone that makes jokes at the loss of someone needs their A$$ kicked. The can kiss my big black a$$, every single one of those losers who think that it is funny picking on someone. SOMD.com forums can be one of the worst places to try and hook up with people. The most hostile members are the long time regulars which think they can treat anyone anyway the want. 

Girl, I hope that your friend is found and he is okay and I hope that none of his family or other friends come in here and read all this crap. It is shameful and embarrasing. Not all people in somd or these forums are stupid.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> You go girly girl. This is one of the best posts in here. LOL don't hold anything back little one. They deserve it. Anyone that makes jokes at the loss of someone needs their A$$ kicked. The can kiss my big black a$$, every single one of those losers who think that it is funny picking on someone. SOMD.com forums can be one of the worst places to try and hook up with people. The most hostile members are the long time regulars which think they can treat anyone anyway the want.
> 
> Girl, I hope that your friend is found and he is okay and I hope that none of his family or other friends come in here and read all this crap. It is shameful and embarrasing. Not all people in somd or these forums are stupid.


Yeah! 
Only the ones that joined in Sept. of 06.


----------



## Fat Momma

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> Only the ones that joined in Sept. of 06.




You just proved my point. Thanks so much. Oh and the karma thing is turned off so don't waste your time thinking you are doing something cause with it off I can't see one word you have to say, so you got something to say then say it it here. That is one thing about black women, we say what we have to say and do what we have to do. None of this crappy chicken Shi^t stuff.


----------



## Fat Momma

wasntme said:
			
		

> i's wit ya fat momma, u go gurl, wanna be in my gang of hos?




Ok love you can't handle all this woman. They don' call me fat momma for no reason but I loves me some wasntme.


----------



## Cowgirl




----------



## Fat Momma

I can roll my eyes too. See watch me roll my eyes    ohhh what a concept..


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> You just proved my point. Thanks so much. Oh and the karma thing is turned off so don't waste your time thinking you are doing something cause with it off I can't see one word you have to say, *so you got something to say then say it it here. * That is one thing about black women, we say what we have to say and do what we have to do. None of this crappy chicken Shi^t stuff.


Oh like you did with the unsigned gray karma you left me???


----------



## rack'm

did they ever find the guy?


----------



## Fat Momma

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Oh like you did with the unsigned gray karma you left me???



I did not have to sign that you are smart enough to know where that came from and why. Don't have have anything better to do when you are not hitting on the woman in here? Or maybe you are looking for some brown sugar....


----------



## BS Gal

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Oh like you did with the unsigned gray karma you left me???


Don't be  nasty. She SAID her Karma is turned off.  Please abide by the rules of  not sending her red karma cause she has it turned off.  TIA

I hope Pete doesn't see this thread cause he's been banned and is all upset.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Don't be  nasty. She SAID her Karma is turned off.  Please abide by the rules of  not sending her red karma cause she has it turned off.  TIA
> 
> I hope Pete doesn't see this thread cause he's been banned and is all upset.



Do you ever have any points in your posts? Or do you just post for the attention?


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I did not have to sign that you are smart enough to know where that came from and why. Don't have have anything better to do when you are not hitting on the woman in here? Or maybe you are looking for some brown sugar....


You don't even make a good MPD....


----------



## Fat Momma

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> You don't even make a good MPD....



Oh I am not an MPD and I can assure you that I am good. I am in here because of the crap some people wanted to post on Mark and the loser posts in the other one. So Mikey go find something else to do if you don't think I am good enough. Or maybe you and I can get together and I can show you just how good I am. I like little white boys too.


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Do you ever have any points in your posts? Or do you just post for the attention?


I just post for the attention, tyvm. And you can KMA.


----------



## Mikeinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Oh I am not an MPD and I can assure you that I am good. I am in here because of the crap some people wanted to post on Mark and the loser posts in the other one. So Mikey go find something else to do if you don't think I am good enough. Or maybe you and I can get together and I can show you just how good I am. I like little white boys too.


Of course you're not.   

I'll take your word on how good you are.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I just post for the attention, tyvm. And you can KMA.




Hey I think I will take you up on that offer sweetie tell me when and where.


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Oh I am not an MPD and I can assure you that I am good. I am in here because of the crap some people wanted to post on Mark and the loser posts in the other one. So Mikey go find something else to do if you don't think I am good enough. Or maybe you and I can get together and I can show you just how good I am. I like little white boys too.


And you probably wonder why there is "stereotyping?"  You just proved why.


----------



## Fat Momma

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> Of course you're not.
> 
> I'll take your word on how good you are.




ohhh come one don't deny a sista some mikey love. I have read some of your posts. You a playa. Come on Mikey try it....You might like it.


----------



## Kain99

White guys get a bum rap....


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> And you probably wonder why there is "stereotyping?"  You just proved why.




Really now that is interesting, how so. Was it black people that were in here making jokes when someone came in here looking for help?


----------



## Fat Momma

Kain99 said:
			
		

> White guys get a bum rap....




Kain I saw some of your posts, I like the way you handle yourself. Like a lady. Some White guys are alright...little but alright.


----------



## Fat Momma

rack'm said:
			
		

> did they ever find the guy?



I have not heard if they did or not. God only knows at this time.


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Really now that is interesting, how so. Was it black people that were in here making jokes when someone came in here looking for help?


I have no idea whether anybody on here is black or white.  Was it black people or white?  Clue me in since you seem to have racial problems. I don't differentiate between colors.  I think we're all equal.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I have no idea whether anybody on here is black or white.  Was it black people or white?  Clue me in since you seem to have racial problems. I don't differentiate between colors.  I think we're all equal.




Really??? I don't think so....I think you do know and I am still waiting on a good time to come Kiss your a$$.

Do you think it is right to make fun of someone that is looking for help?
Do you think it was okay for all those posts that not only hurt the girl coming in here but maybe the friends and family of Mark?


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Really??? I don't think so....I think you do know and I am still waiting on a good time to come Kiss your a$$.
> 
> Do you think it is right to make fun of someone that is looking for help?
> Do you think it was okay for all those posts that not only hurt the girl coming in here but maybe the friends and family of Mark?


I think I suggested she make a meal for the family or watch the kids.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I think I suggested she make a meal for the family or watch the kids.




Hold up that was not the question that I asked...


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Hold up that was not the question that I asked...


soooooooooooo, what did you ask?  Obviously. you just started posting to get the thread going again and cause problems.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> soooooooooooo, what did you ask?  Obviously. you just started posting to get the thread going again and cause problems.



You waste more time than anyone else in here. You so stupid you can't remember what I posted? Why don't you look up a few posts.

Smart you are not.

And if you bothering to post again try to make a freaking point.
You tell me to kiss your a$$ but you don't want to meet me so I can do it.

DO you have a point or not?
Answer the questions.


----------



## LovingMother

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I have not heard if they did or not. God only knows at this time.



No they have not... I will keep some of you updated the best I can!! You all have a wonderful night... Please try and get along!!! Ha ha I know that's funny... (LOL)


----------



## Fat Momma

LovingMother said:
			
		

> No they have not... I will keep some of you updated the best I can!! You all have a wonderful night... Please try and get along!!! Ha ha I know that's funny... (LOL)



You take care of yourself little one and if you hear anything you let us know. Some of us care I am outta here. Good night.


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> You waste more time than anyone else in here. You so stupid you can't remember what I posted? Why don't you look up a few posts.
> 
> Smart you are not.
> 
> And if you bothering to post again try to make a freaking point.
> You tell me to kiss your a$$ but you don't want to meet me so I can do it.
> 
> DO you have a point or not?
> Answer the questions.


I forgot this. FU


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> I forgot this. FU




Again I see you did not anwer the questions nor did you give me a time and place to kiss your a$$ but now you are telling me to FU?

What type of talk is that coming from a classy well educated woman like yourself?

HA HA HA HA who am I kidding you are showing exactly what you are.
nice try.

NEXT>


----------



## BS Gal

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Again I see you did not anwer the questions nor did you give me a time and place to kiss your a$$ but now you are telling me to FU?
> 
> What type of talk is that coming from a classy well educated woman like yourself?
> 
> HA HA HA HA who am I kidding you are showing exactly what you are.
> nice try.
> 
> NEXT>[/QUOTE
> 
> Ooops, in case you missed it the first time, FU.


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Fat Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again I see you did not anwer the questions nor did you give me a time and place to kiss your a$$ but now you are telling me to FU?
> 
> What type of talk is that coming from a classy well educated woman like yourself?
> 
> HA HA HA HA who am I kidding you are showing exactly what you are.
> nice try.
> 
> NEXT>[/QUOTE
> 
> Ooops, in case you missed it the first time, FU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good one.... you really got me on that one. I cannot wait to see what clever remarks you have for me next....
Click to expand...


----------



## Wenchy

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Again I see you did not anwer the questions nor did you give me a time and place to kiss your a$$ but now you are telling me to FU?
> 
> What type of talk is that coming from a classy well educated woman like yourself?
> 
> HA HA HA HA who am I kidding you are showing exactly what you are.
> nice try.
> 
> NEXT>



Who are you making this thread longer than it needs to be?  

That's all I have to say on the topic.  Have a lovely evening, and I hope that they find the missing person.


----------



## Fat Momma

Wenchy said:
			
		

> Who are you making this thread longer than it needs to be?
> 
> That's all I have to say on the topic.  Have a lovely evening, and I hope that they find the missing person.




Me? I am bored, and you just made it one more post too long. I too hope they find this young man and you have a wonderful evening yourself young lady.


----------



## K_Jo

I'm adding a post to this thread for no reason!


----------



## Fat Momma

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Fat Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have none.  You have totally outsmarted me.   I apologize for my rudeness.  Cam't we all just get along?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honey that was my point all along.
> 
> This young man is missing and his family and friends are worried.
> 
> Not all the posts in these forums are subject to jokes.
> 
> I did not accuse you of making jokes in here and I respect the fact that you asked not to pursue this any further.
> 
> Respect is a two way street.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fat Momma

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm adding a post to this thread for no reason!


K-Jo
I love your posts they make me laugh.


----------



## K_Jo

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> K-Jo
> I love your posts they make me laugh.


It's a gift.


----------



## Fallen

Now it all makes sense and I can stop


----------



## garyt27

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, First of all we dont need all the info... However we would like to know how he came about missing.... However we got more info lastnight....
> 
> Im glad to see you all joking about this... you people are so freaking rude its not even funny... Yeah, im writting about it online to try and get the word out... (the only reason i said this Mark guy) because I didnt think it was MY place to give his full name,ect..... That is the family's right and the police right.... With having family work at the firehouse in hollywood/leonardtown I know what I can and can't say.....
> 
> To the person that said something about my husband and Mark... Ha ha you so freaking funny.... Get a damn life... This is real ####, this is NOT a joke....
> Let someone in your family go missing and other ppl on here make jokes about it, I bet you wouldnt think it was so freaking funny now would you, ohh maybe you would because some of you people are SICK~


   Seriously Sick!


----------



## slotted

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Do you think it is right to make fun of someone that is looking for help?


Just because it feels weird, doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

BS Gal said:
			
		

> Fat Momma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on over into the fight club.  This argument shoudn't be in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any news on yet????? Fat Momma I understand what you are saying but it just is not worth the time or effort. Some people joke like that but most don't mean no harm in it. I am sure that if Mark or his family or friends come in here that would be the last of their worries.
> 
> Ok? So take a breath and let it go. It is not worth your time bickering back and forth....
> 
> BS is right this does not belong in here, it is not much of an argument you clearly got the best of it but what did you accomplish? Nothing. BTW
> Mike is off limits when pulling punches, got it?
Click to expand...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

slotted said:
			
		

> Just because it feels weird, doesn't mean it's wrong.




I thought that saying went just because it feels good doesn't mean it's right....or something like that.


----------



## Fat Momma

wasntme said:
			
		

> shoot gurl i betcha got sum hot luvn cause fat momma no now 2 throw it down yeah



you got that right, baby fat momma fat in all the right places. You PM me sometime sugar and we might just hook up. Baby I am from SE DC and we all know how to throw down, you feeling me?

BS wants to run her mouth then let her step up. Bullshi^* if I am taking this to some other forum fight room Biatch I got your fight room, you can meet me in Lexington Park near gate two back in the flat tops and I got your fight room. What kind of crap is that come meet me in the "fight room" jesus help me. Is that supposed to scare me? 

I named the place you name the time, homey and put your money where your big a$$ mouth is. I was going to let this go but you just do not know when to quit. Meet me in the fight room oh my lord what a scardy white thing to do.


Nicole, my Little one I feel where you are coming from and thank you but I think not. One thing Fat momma can't stand is someone yaking at the mouth but cannot deliver. 

This poor man out there lost, hurt or dead this family greiving and going out of the minds worrying what is happend and this girl wants to step up to Fat Momma when she knows she in wrong. Let it rip.


FB I ain't no MPD I already told you that so if you are banking on that I would give it up. I don't play no games. It so easy to run your mouth when you think it is one of your gay friends pulling a MPD but I got news for you this ain't it.


----------



## slotted

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Meet me in the fight room oh my lord what a scardy white thing to do.


Oops, your ignorance is showing. Might wanna cover that up.


----------



## LovingMother

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> I thought that saying went just because it feels good doesn't mean it's right....or something like that.





Wow.....  

 I wasnt meaning to start all this....   

 I think I'll just shut up and let someone eles do the talking... Im just gonna sit back and drink some   

 


 Ok, but really.... I hope they find Mike... My thoughts are with his family.


----------



## K_Jo

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok, but really.... I hope they find Mike... My thoughts are with his family.


I thought his name was Mark?


----------



## LovingMother

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I thought his name was Mark?





opps sorry about that was talking to "Mike" when I was posting this... Damn I can't do three things at once like I use too... His name is MARK Tippet!!

Go ahead and kick me now...


----------



## Mikeinsmd

LovingMother said:
			
		

> opps sorry about that was talking to "*Mike*" when I was posting this... Damn I can't do three things at once like I use too... His name is MARK Tippet!!
> 
> Go ahead and kick me now...


----------



## CableChick

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

>


----------



## Mikeinsmd

CableChick said:
			
		

>


I've never spoken to her in my life.  Not even in posts.


----------



## RoseRed

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I've never spoken to her in my life.  Not even in posts.


You are needed in the Crab tread.


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> You are needed in the Crab tread.


:shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> :shrug:


Who are you?


----------



## slotted

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Who are you?


I barely know myself.


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Who are you?


You've seen him.  Bony chest, big ego.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You've seen him.  Bony chest, big ego.


----------



## slotted

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You've seen him.  Bony chest, big ego.


----------



## K_Jo

slotted said:
			
		

>


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


He's cute when he cries, isn't he.


----------



## slotted

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


How dare you turn this Mike/Mark dude's thread into a sick joke. The humanity.   



:slam:


----------



## RoseRed

slotted said:
			
		

> How dare you turn this Mike/Mark dude's thread into a sick joke. The humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> :slam:



Don't you have something to go knock out in the shower?


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Don't you have something to go knock out in the shower?


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Awwww....


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

>


He must be enjoying his shower.


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I thought his name was Mark?




Hey I did too. Maybe you guys were right afterall......  got me all worried that mike was missing    double smack to you.


----------



## LovingMother

Mikeinsmd said:
			
		

> I've never spoken to her in my life.  Not even in posts.




 Mike don't be shy you know you know me....  You come over when my hubby's at work....   JK.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Does anyone know about ... 09-08-2006 09:54 PM you got something to say to me than say it without playing games. My big black a$$ has no problems taking this up a notch in the forum  

And neither does mine.... so, 

GFY  I like playing games, so


----------



## Fat Momma

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Does anyone know about ... 09-08-2006 09:54 PM you got something to say to me than say it without playing games. My big black a$$ has no problems taking this up a notch in the forum
> 
> And neither does mine.... so,
> 
> GFY  I like playing games, so




Invitation is good for you too would love to have you join us for coffee.
Flat tops gate past gate 2 at 11:30 see you there. Don't worry you will know who we are when you get there.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Invitation is good for you too would love to have you join us for coffee.
> Flat tops gate past gate 2 at 11:30 see you there. Don't worry you will know who we are when you get there.



Coffee? can you afford it?
Coffee? or will you shi+ in a cup.  


Lowlife.Liceheaded,food stamp system worker with 9 kids and all of them smoke Camels. Probably ride camels, too.
You got enough to do just counting fingers & toes of your chillins.

That's when they aren't busy pickin' boogers out of each others noses, with an ice pick. The same ice pick their daddy used to give you the abortion on #10.

Besides, whats a flat top?  Is that some kind of haircut?


----------



## LovingMother

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Coffee? can you afford it?
> Coffee? or will you shi+ in a cup.
> 
> 
> Lowlife.Liceheaded,food stamp system worker with 9 kids and all of them smoke Camels. Probably ride camels, too.
> You got enough to do just counting fingers & toes of your chillins.
> 
> That's when they aren't busy pickin' boogers out of each others noses, with an ice pick. The same ice pick their daddy used to give you the abortion on #10.
> 
> Besides, whats a flat top?  Is that some kind of haircut?




 Wow for the 2nd time....   

    there's going to be some butt kicking...


----------



## Fat Momma

Nanny Pam said:
			
		

> Coffee? can you afford it?
> Coffee? or will you shi+ in a cup.
> 
> 
> Lowlife.Liceheaded,food stamp system worker with 9 kids and all of them smoke Camels. Probably ride camels, too.
> You got enough to do just counting fingers & toes of your chillins.
> 
> That's when they aren't busy pickin' boogers out of each others noses, with an ice pick. The same ice pick their daddy used to give you the abortion on #10.
> 
> Besides, whats a flat top?  Is that some kind of haircut?



Whats wrong you mad because I make more money than you do? That I have a better car or house? I have no children thank you very much shows how limited you are. You think this is hurting me? You are a joke and you don't even know it. 

See you at 11:30.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Whats wrong you mad because I make more money than you do? That I have a better car or house? I have no children thank you very much shows how limited you are. You think this is hurting me? You are a joke and you don't even know it.
> 
> See you at 11:30.



 
sure.


----------



## willie

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Whats wrong you mad because I make more money than you do? That I have a better car or house? I have no children thank you very much shows how limited you are. You think this is hurting me? You are a joke and you don't even know it.
> 
> See you at 11:30.


.
Originally Posted by Fat Momma:
Look big mouth. We're typing, shouldn't it be "big fingers"? If you want to get to know me...then come meet for coffee,* at the lake*. Takes a brain to figure that one out. 
.
Fat Momma, exactly what did you mean by "at the lake"?


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Wow for the 2nd time....
> 
> there's going to be some butt kicking...




I have to ask....I have been trying to keep up but with moving and all I fell behind. Has there been any news on this guy yet?


----------



## Too Hot 4u

LovingMother said:
			
		

> they are still looking for him at this hour.... There is a crap load of ppl down at spyglass and around it..... I really hope they find him soon.... I feel for his family!!!




You know the more I read this the more I think you are full of shi*, you come in here all concerned then when people start asking questions you go all stealth and say I can't say anymore but you expect others to come in here and say stuff.

I am so glad I am not in SOMD right now, why haven''t you answered any of the questions that people in here asked? Something new has had to develop down there by now.


----------



## jp2854

I agree with too hot 4u.  I for one no longer live in SOMD been gone for 1yr.  I hear stuff all the time but I don't like to start things and not be able to tell the whole story. The little you have given people doesnt help much.  If you would step up to the plate and tell us the rest of the information you know it might help some.  I mean we arent mind readers here or are we and I am slow to figure this out?


----------



## LovingMother

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> You know the more I read this the more I think you are full of shi*, you come in here all concerned then when people start asking questions you go all stealth and say I can't say anymore but you expect others to come in here and say stuff.
> 
> I am so glad I am not in SOMD right now, why haven''t you answered any of the questions that people in here asked? Something new has had to develop down there by now.




I have answer what I know is true... Im not going to give out info that's hear say... So as of now he is still missing.... That's all the news I have...


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

LovingMother said:
			
		

> I have answer what I know is true... Im not going to give out info that's hear say... So as of now he is still missing.... That's all the news I have...




How is his family doing? Are there any reasons they feel that he may have left on his own or do they think foul play is involved?


----------



## BS Gal

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> How is his family doing? Are there any reasons they feel that he may have left on his own or do they think foul play is involved?


Is his wife's name Cindy?


----------



## crabcake

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> How is his family doing? Are there any reasons they feel that he may have left on his own or do they think foul play is involved?



Maybe he is a big ass cry baby.....


----------



## Fat Momma

crabcake said:
			
		

> Maybe he is a big ass cry baby.....




I am not sure what you mean? Are you projecting something here?
So cc are you telling me that you can't explain?


----------



## LovingMother

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> How is his family doing? Are there any reasons they feel that he may have left on his own or do they think foul play is involved?




I know he left with a shot gun.... I've heard more, but if it's true or not( at this point I don't know) So it would be better if I kept my mouth shut....


----------



## crabcake

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I am not sure what you mean? Are you projecting something here?
> So cc are you telling me that you can't explain?



I'm saying maybe he was a big ass cry baby. What's so hard to understand? :shrug:


----------



## itsbob

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm saying maybe he was a big ass cry baby. What's so hard to understand? :shrug:


We were in North Cakalakee ALL week, and you never showed..


----------



## crabcake

itsbob said:
			
		

> We were in North Cakalakee ALL week, and you never showed..



I'm sorry; Ernesto carried away my crystal ball to guide me to you.


----------



## Fat Momma

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm saying maybe he was a big ass cry baby. What's so hard to understand? :shrug:



WHY are you saying he is a big ass cry baby? What in this forum has lead you to that conclusion or what info that you know first hand played in this statement?

That is all I am asking.


----------



## Fat Momma

LovingMother said:
			
		

> I know he left with a shot gun.... I've heard more, but if it's true or not( at this point I don't know) So it would be better if I kept my mouth shut....


 

Well I hope the find the poor guy so his family can rest. I still think the more people know about some things they more they should be able to help. If you heard more info then someone else is saying it already.


----------



## crabcake

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> WHY are you saying he is a big ass cry baby? What in this forum has lead you to that conclusion or what info that you know first hand played in this statement?
> 
> That is all I am asking.



Ask "LovingMother".


----------



## Fat Momma

crabcake said:
			
		

> Ask "LovingMother".




Ok....LovingMother why is this guy a cry baby?


----------



## piscesb####

crabcake said:
			
		

> Ask "LovingMother".


----------



## Nanny Pam




----------



## itsbob

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm sorry; Ernesto carried away my crystal ball to guide me to you.


I posted SOEWHERE in these forums where we were going to do be...  figured you would figure it out.

ANYWAYS.. we were in Rodanthe.. or Chicomacomico.  We went to bed everynight to the sounds of crashing waves on the beach.


----------



## desertrat

wasntme said:
			
		

> she knows it gurl thats why she got her ass all up on her shoulrs
> 
> you go fat momma you gots all my luvin[/QUOTE
> I think you are confused. This is an English speaking forum.


----------



## Dutch6

desertrat said:
			
		

> I think you are confused. This is an English speaking forum.


 That's not true any longer.


----------



## Too Hot 4u

desertrat said:
			
		

> wasntme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she knows it gurl thats why she got her ass all up on her shoulrs
> 
> you go fat momma you gots all my luvin[/QUOTE
> I think you are confused. This is an English speaking forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get off it. He is just having some fun.
Click to expand...


----------



## desertrat

Too Hot 4u said:
			
		

> desertrat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh get off it. He is just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.
Click to expand...


----------



## jbooty

LovingMother said:
			
		

> I know he left with a shot gun.... I've heard more, but if it's true or not( at this point I don't know) So it would be better if I kept my mouth shut....



http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=3396


----------



## LovingMother

jbooty said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=3396




This is so SAD!!! Lord help that family!!!! I wasn't sure if I should say anything about him leaving with his shot gun( only because i wasnt 100% sure if it was true) Looks like it was... This is a real shame....


----------



## LovingMother

Ok im just now looking at these power points, how do I go from postive to now NEG?? WTF did I do??


----------



## cattitude

LovingMother said:
			
		

> This is so SAD!!! Lord help that family!!!! I wasn't sure if I should say anything about him leaving with his shot gun( only because i wasnt 100% sure if it was true) Looks like it was... This is a real shame....



Saw that article the other day.  Seems like maybe the wifey may know more than she's saying.


----------



## RoseRed

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Ok im just now looking at these power points, how do I go from postive to now NEG?? WTF did I do??



Complain some more and see what you get for it.


----------



## Cowgirl

Hopefully he's just taking some time to think things over. Seems like a long time for that...but hopefully he's ok.


----------



## bresamil

jbooty said:
			
		

> http://www.thebaynet.com/news/index.cfm?fuseaction=news.viewStory&story_ID=3396


The wife already admitted in an earlier interview that they fought about moving to Colorado.  She left the house not long after he did and "did her thing" as she put it, because that's how they handled fights.  She didn't come home until the next morning.  She said they always came home to each other.  I think the interview was in St. Mary's Today.


----------



## LovingMother

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Complain some more and see what you get for it.



It just seems like its from one person... Guess I really pissed them off who ever it was... they just kept leaving sayings with no name... All well... life goes on....


----------



## LovingMother

LovingMother said:
			
		

> It just seems like its from one person... Guess I really pissed them off who ever it was... they just kept leaving sayings with no name... All well... life goes on....




Well guess we all wont know the whole truth until he's found.... Hopefully that will be soon...


----------



## LovingMother

Wow.... thanks I love the color Green!!! Awww, guess Im loved by some... Guess you cant please everyone....


----------



## BS Gal

LovingMother said:
			
		

> It just seems like its from one person... Guess I really pissed them off who ever it was... they just kept leaving sayings with no name... All well... life goes on....



You should post those.


----------



## LovingMother

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You should post those.



 I should....  

 no i cant listen to you, you'll get me into trouble... ohh wait, you'll like that....


----------



## LovingMother

BS Gal said:
			
		

> You should post those.




So how's your day been??? Mine pretty good...


So what is your thoughts about Mark? I really hope his wife is giving all the info she knows... Someone thinks she's holding "something" back... I would have to agree with his sister somethings not adding up... I don't think they are even looking for him anymore.... The family is, but im not sure about the police.... I just feel bad for his family... Did i read the report right, the wife stayed the night at a hotel.... ( if so thats a lil odd) wonder why??


----------



## Fat Momma

LovingMother said:
			
		

> So how's your day been??? Mine pretty good...
> 
> 
> So what is your thoughts about Mark? I really hope his wife is giving all the info she knows... Someone thinks she's holding "something" back... I would have to agree with his sister somethings not adding up... I don't think they are even looking for him anymore.... The family is, but im not sure about the police.... I just feel bad for his family... Did i read the report right, the wife stayed the night at a hotel.... ( if so thats a lil odd) wonder why??




My prayers are still with him and his family.


----------



## DoWhat

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> My prayers are still with him and his family.


Do you pray before you eat?


----------



## LovingMother

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Do you pray before you eat?



No I don't... Only on holidays... Do you???


----------



## DoWhat

LovingMother said:
			
		

> No I don't... Only on holidays... Do you???


Did I ask you?
Look who I quoted :idiot:


----------



## BS Gal

LovingMother said:
			
		

> So how's your day been??? Mine pretty good...
> 
> 
> So what is your thoughts about Mark? I really hope his wife is giving all the info she knows... Someone thinks she's holding "something" back... I would have to agree with his sister somethings not adding up... I don't think they are even looking for him anymore.... The family is, but im not sure about the police.... I just feel bad for his family... Did i read the report right, the wife stayed the night at a hotel.... ( if so thats a lil odd) wonder why??



The story said she stayed in a motel for the night and didn't return until the next morning.  I think there is way more to the story than what is being told.  That said, I hope things turn out well in the end.  I hope he just took off to cool down.


----------



## LovingMother

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Did I ask you?
> Look who I quoted :idiot:




 Sorry about that...


----------



## Fat Momma

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Did I ask you?
> Look who I quoted :idiot:


Why the eff don't you get a life and stop bullying people.

Do you wipe your ass before you speak or in this case type?


----------



## DoWhat

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Do you wipe your ass before you speak or in this case type?


I do have a very messy keyboard.
It's also sticky.


----------



## RoseRed

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I do have a very messy keyboard.
> It's also sticky.


----------



## Fat Momma

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I do have a very messy keyboard.
> It's also sticky.




Then have your big sister clean it off for you.


----------



## PrchJrkr

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Sorry about that...



I thought you liked the color green. You better watch out, DW has a lot of friends on here with mega-power points.


----------



## LovingMother

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

> I thought you liked the color green. You better watch out, DW has a lot of friends on here with mega-power points.




Yeah well I dont know what i did so bad... Still new here... Still "trying" to make some friends.... guess I gotta do alot more ass kissing...


----------



## DoWhat

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Then have your big sister clean it off for you.


I have a little sister, think she would do?


----------



## PrchJrkr

LovingMother said:
			
		

> Yeah well I dont know what i did so bad... Still new here... Still "trying" to make some friends.... guess I gotta do alot more a$$ kissing...


----------



## LovingMother

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

>




Now that's what Im talking about...


----------



## Fat Momma

DoWhat said:
			
		

> I have a little sister, think she would do?




No.....I better come over and take care of that for you.


----------



## Fat Momma

PrchJrkr said:
			
		

>




Thats looks like a boobie, not a booty


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Complain some more and see what you get for it.


I have a complaint.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I have a complaint.


Shut up.


----------



## aps45819

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I have a complaint.


Congratulations


----------



## Fat Momma

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus your annoying
> 
> do you purposely try to see how many people wont like you at the end of the day?




This is between Dowhat and myself. Please see yourself to the door.


----------



## K_Jo

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Shut up.


Why are you so mean?  Is it because I told  you tried to kiss me?  You DID try to kiss me.  I realize my hand was up your skirt, but I was cold!


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> ...


RoseRed tried to kiss me.


----------



## aps45819

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> This is between Dowhat and myself. Please see yourself to the door.


DidWhat will kick your a$$


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> RoseRed tried to kiss me.


Don't deny, you liked it.


----------



## Fat Momma

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> Hey Dummy, this is the Internet, there isnt a friggin Door



Boy are you quick!


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> To be fair... there are two sides to every story and she said you had frosting on the inside of your cheek she was trying help you with...:shrug:


That's not where she tried to kiss me!


----------



## Fat Momma

aps45819 said:
			
		

> DidWhat will kick your a$$



That was what I was hoping for.


----------



## RoseRed

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That's not where she tried to kiss me!


----------



## Fat Momma

Nucklesack said:
			
		

> fo sho




I am sorry I do not understand what you wrote.


----------



## sdm

Loving Mother:  I sent you a pm....


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:
			
		

> RoseRed tried to kiss me.



Ha!


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Complain some more and see what you get for it.





> Does anyone know about ... 09-14-2006 02:17 PM B****



Ya, so...


----------



## Dickinsmd

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I am sorry I do not understand what you wrote.


Dang sista, you sound like Data from Star Trek now....


----------



## Winn Dixie

Dickinsmd said:
			
		

> Dang sista, you sound like Data from Star Trek now....



This thread could make a person dizzy.   But I'm enjoying all the conversations.


----------



## Fat Momma

Dickinsmd said:
			
		

> Dang sista, you sound like Data from Star Trek now....




Who?


----------



## Fat Momma

Ok it has been a while so whats the story....did they find him or not?


----------



## crabcake

Yea, I'm kinda curious, too.


----------



## Fat Momma

crabcake said:
			
		

> Yea, I'm kinda curious, too.



I have not heard one thing since.....has anyone else?


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> I have not heard one thing since.....has anyone else?


 
I don't think he's been located.... 
As of 27 Sep 06 (In the Enterprise).....
http://www.somdnews.com/stories/092706/entecri174645_32108.shtml

_"Reward offered to locate missing man _
_Mark A. Tippett’s family and employer are jointly offering a $10,000 reward for information that leads to locating the man, who has been missing from his Lexington Park home since Sept. 3. Tippett, 44, is 6 feet tall and weighs 200 pounds. He was last seen wearing a black shirt and blue jeans. Anyone with information is urged to call the St. Mary’s County Sheriff’s Department, 301-475-4040."_


----------



## Nicole_in_somd

SEABREEZE 1957 said:
			
		

> I don't think he's been located....
> As of 27 Sep 06 (In the Enterprise).....
> http://www.somdnews.com/stories/092706/entecri174645_32108.shtml
> 
> _"Reward offered to locate missing man _
> _Mark A. Tippett’s family and employer are jointly offering a $10,000 reward for information that leads to locating the man, who has been missing from his Lexington Park home since Sept. 3. Tippett, 44, is 6 feet tall and weighs 200 pounds. He was last seen wearing a black shirt and blue jeans. Anyone with information is urged to call the St. Mary’s County Sheriff’s Department, 301-475-4040."_




What a minute, IS this the guy they suspect killed that man in the hair salon and another person later? 

Meaning I am asking the question not stating it.

for the coward biatch that left this in my karma
 Does anyone know about ... 10-10-2006 12:59 PM you're an idiot... why would you think that? If that's what you got from the article, then you're a :tard: 

Kiss my azz you stupid cow, you freaking loser did you even read my post or are you so stupid that you did not understand?


----------



## Fat Momma

Nicole_in_somd said:
			
		

> What a minute, IS this the guy they suspect killed that man in the hair salon and another person later?
> 
> Meaning I am asking the question not stating it.




Naw, baby girl I think that may have been someone else but I could be mistaken....for someone missing they are keeping the info tight lipped.


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

Fat Momma said:
			
		

> Naw, baby girl I think that may have been someone else but I could be mistaken....for someone missing they are keeping the info tight lipped.


 
No, I don't think they are even remotely related incidents....


----------



## Merlin99

Anyone heard any updates on this? Been a few months now.


----------



## Nanny Pam

Does anyone know about ... 03-06-2007 01:10 PM your ignorant  

  I've been called worse.  :shrug:


----------



## loupie

YES He is still missing and his name is Mark Tippett and no he is not suspected of any crime.  If anyone has any information which would help locate Mark please contact St Marys Sheriff's Department.


----------



## DooDoo1402

*Unbelievable*

You know... I just spent time going through this thread from the start.  And I am totally disgusted.  I hope many of you are noting who is posting what.  There are some really cruel people on here thinking that joking about this is some kind of game.

I seen those same names posting rude and obnoxious stuff, but didn't realize the extreme magnitude of their actions.

Allow me to burst your bubbles but slander and threats could be criminal.  With a simple subpena or court order, your IP can be traced and it wouldn't be hard to show who you are and your patterns.

This BB needs to be cleaned up...


----------



## nomoney

DooDoo1402 said:
			
		

> You know... I just spent time going through this thread from the start. And I am totally disgusted. I hope many of you are noting who is posting what. There are some really cruel people on here thinking that joking about this is some kind of game.
> 
> I seen those same names posting rude and obnoxious stuff, but didn't realize the extreme magnitude of their actions.
> 
> Allow me to burst your bubbles but slander and threats could be criminal. With a simple subpena or court order, your IP can be traced and it wouldn't be hard to show who you are and your patterns.
> 
> This BB needs to be cleaned up...


 

who's posts are you referring to?


----------



## DoWhat

DooDoo1402 said:
			
		

> This BB needs to be cleaned up...


Make sure you flush.
TY.


----------



## CMC122

DooDoo1402 said:
			
		

> You know... I just spent time going through this thread from the start. And I am totally disgusted. I hope many of you are noting who is posting what. There are some really cruel people on here thinking that joking about this is some kind of game.
> 
> I seen those same names posting rude and obnoxious stuff, but didn't realize the extreme magnitude of their actions.
> 
> Allow me to burst your bubbles but slander and threats could be criminal. With a simple subpena or court order, your IP can be traced and it wouldn't be hard to show who you are and your patterns.
> 
> This BB needs to be cleaned up...


Are you high?


----------



## otter

DooDoo1402 said:
			
		

> I seen those same names posting rude and obnoxious stuff, but didn't realize the extreme magnitude of their actions.




Someone call you DooDooHead??


----------



## RoseRed

otter said:
			
		

> Someone call you DooDooHead??


I thought you dood it.


----------



## otter

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I thought you dood it.



Wasn't me..we need to get to the bottom of this and find who dood it.


----------



## nomoney

otter said:
			
		

> Wasn't me..we need to get to the bottom of this and find who dood it.


 
well crap, that sh@# is going to take all night


----------



## otter

Your honor, ya see I was posting as DooDoo29423 on somd.com and I saw all these bad things.


----------



## otter

I think this tread is gonna get excrementally worse.


----------



## nomoney

I see it going down the toilet already


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> I see it going down the toilet already


Is it swirling and waving back at you?


----------



## nomoney

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Is it swirling and waving back at you?


 
this is a serious thread.  please dont interupt


----------



## otter

nomoney said:
			
		

> this is a serious thread.  please dont interupt



  You'll turn this thread into a sinker.


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> this is a serious thread. please dont interupt


:dooslam:


----------



## otter

CMC122 said:
			
		

> :dooslam:



Well poop!! Don't go away mad.


----------



## nomoney

otter said:
			
		

> Well poop!! Don't go away mad.


 
oh please, let her go.  She's acting like she has something stuck up her butt.


----------



## CMC122

otter said:
			
		

> Well poop!! Don't go away mad.


Well dookey, since you put it that way I'll stay


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> oh please, let her go. She's acting like she has something stuck up her butt.


Doodoo Brown is going downtown.


----------



## nomoney

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Doodoo Brown is going downtown.


 

while you're there why dont you drop the browns off at the superbowl?


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> while you're there why dont you drop the browns off at the superbowl?


And just let them scat wherever they want?


----------



## otter

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Well dookey, since you put it that way I'll stay



Butt you can leave if you like.


----------



## CMC122

otter said:
			
		

> Butt you can leave if you like.


Anus is all fired up over whether to stay or go


----------



## otter

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Anus is all fired up over whether to stay or go



I hope the pressure of your decision doesn't bowel you over.


----------



## nomoney

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Anus is all fired up over whether to stay or go


 
well dont be getting all pepto'd up now


----------



## Pete

otter said:
			
		

> Well poop!! Don't go away mad.


Is tomorrow Turdsday?


----------



## FireBrand

This is Captain Kirk to ScottTissue:
Warp 3, We need to circle Uranus and wipe out Kling-ons........


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> well dont be getting all pepto'd up now


Can you mix Prep and Pep?


----------



## nomoney

y'all scared the crap out of me just popping up in this thread uninvited.


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> Look guys, it's way too cold to be dropping the kids off at that pool.



Diarhrea you right?? Speak louder, please.


----------



## CMC122

otter said:
			
		

> Diarhrea you right?? Speak louder, please.


She said there is a BabyRuth bar in the pool.


----------



## nomoney

otter said:
			
		

> Diarhrea you right?? Speak louder, please.


 
im odium a favor from her, don't be pissing her off.


----------



## CMC122

nomoney said:
			
		

> im odium a favor from her, don't be pissing her off.


MOM may help her out.


----------



## otter

nomoney said:
			
		

> im odium a favor from her, don't be pissing her off.



Yeah, you're right, she is a stinker. No wonder her elementary school nick was stinky.


----------



## CMC122

Suppository is inside no man's land.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh lookie... it's Sigfreid and 'Roid...


----------



## otter

kwillia said:
			
		

> I 'cracked' my ownself up with that one...



Got your Norge repairman pants on tonight, eh?


----------



## itsbob

DOODOO's smooth move(ment), was going to turn us all in??  RE-EXLAX


----------



## itsbob

Comesin here with his shiatty attitude.. like we'd give a crap!


----------



## CMC122

itsbob said:
			
		

> DOODOO's smooth move(ment), was going to turn us all in?? RE-EXLAX


Depends.


----------



## itsbob

CMC122 said:
			
		

> Depends.


And the question is...

What do bedridden nursing home women taste like??


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

itsbob said:
			
		

> And the question is...
> 
> What do bedridden nursing home women taste like??


 
 You should quit your day job....you could be the best new comic of 2007!

_very funny stuff_


----------



## Spunky671

I'm new to somd.com and I've been reading through some of the posts. I'm having a hard time believing that people act like some of the people on here are with their comments. 

I agree with some earlier posts on here that this is a serious thread and I've read through it today and watched it turn into a mess and I would hope that a grieving, upset family member would not be reading what some of you are turning this thread into. 

An administrator should be monitoring comments on something as serious as this issue is and deleting some of your rude comments and from what I've been reading, I'm sure already, I'll be the next target.  How sad...


----------



## somdebay

Spunky671 said:
			
		

> I'm new to somd.com and I've been reading through some of the posts. I'm having a hard time believing that people act like some of the people on here are with their comments.
> 
> I agree with some earlier posts on here that this is a serious thread and I've read through it today and watched it turn into a mess and I would hope that a grieving, upset family member would not be reading what some of you are turning this thread into.
> 
> An administrator should be monitoring comments on something as serious as this issue is and deleting some of your rude comments and from what I've been reading, I'm sure already, I'll be the next target.  How sad...



or maybe a disclaimer to newbies?? enter at your own risk...


----------



## Spunky671

somdebay said:
			
		

> or maybe a disclaimer to newbies?? enter at your own risk...



Why would you treat someone new to your area so rudely. That shows me the type of people who live here. I come from an area where people help people and treat people with respect. Looks like some on here need to go back and re-learn what respect is. 

I timed how long it took for you to respond to my comment.. 3 minutes.. wow.. you were right on time..


----------



## itsbob

Spunky671 said:
			
		

> I'm new to somd.com and I've been reading through some of the posts. I'm having a hard time believing that people act like some of the people on here are with their comments.
> 
> I agree with some earlier posts on here that this is a serious thread and I've read through it today and watched it turn into a mess and I would hope that a grieving, upset family member would not be reading what some of you are turning this thread into.
> 
> An administrator should be monitoring comments on something as serious as this issue is and deleting some of your rude comments and from what I've been reading, I'm sure already, I'll be the next target.  How sad...


Nothing is off limits here for humor or ridicule.. you have to have a strong backbone to come in here.. 

Wait until we have out next bridge jumper, we're trying to talk Board Mommy into putting a SOMD WebCam on the bridge so we can judge them, for style grace and originality.. the last one got MEGA bonus points for originality!!  Then we can have an end of the year bridge jumping champion..


----------



## itsbob

Spunky671 said:
			
		

> I timed how long it took for you to respond to my comment.. 3 minutes.. wow.. you were right on time..



Damnit, he beat my best time by a minute and a half..

I'm never going to get the Annual Poster Beer Cozy!!


----------



## Spunky671

Well, This is a nice way to welcome newcomers to your local town. Thanks for the nice invite! I hate to see what the Welcome wagon delivers..


----------



## FireBrand

itsbob said:
			
		

> Damnit, he beat my best time by a minute and a half..
> 
> I'm never going to get the Annual Poster Beer Cozy!!


 
Keep trying ! try to be a little more respectful to the sensitive nature of this thread this time !!!


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

Spunky671 said:
			
		

> Well, This is a nice way to welcome newcomers to your local town. Thanks for the nice invite! I hate to see what the Welcome wagon delivers..


 
Sometimes posts veer off the topic..this particular one has been going for quite awhile, so it's morphed...believe me, most folks really do care about Mark & hope he is found safe.  Welcome, but but hope you have thick skin (and ignore Richard Cranium)


----------



## somdebay

SEABREEZE 1957 said:
			
		

> Sometimes posts veer off the topic..this particular one has been going for quite awhile, so it's morphed...believe me, most folks really do care about Mark & hope he is found safe.  Welcome, but but hope you have thick skin (and ignore Richard Cranium)


----------



## nomoney

Spunky671 said:
			
		

> Why would you treat someone new to your area so rudely. That shows me the type of people who live here. I come from an area where people help people and treat people with respect. Looks like some on here need to go back and re-learn what respect is.
> 
> I timed how long it took for you to respond to my comment.. 3 minutes.. wow.. you were right on time..


 
I'm sorry I was unaware that this was supossed to be your very own welcome to the area thread


----------



## CMC122

itsbob said:
			
		

> And the question is...
> 
> What do bedridden nursing home women taste like??


Ewwwwwa!:


----------



## chernmax

itsbob said:
			
		

> And the question is...
> 
> What do bedridden nursing home women taste like??



Post a new thread when you find out (with pictures)...


----------



## AngieL

What exactly is this thread supposed to be about???    






Look like a million dollars on an everyday budget.


----------



## Richard Cranium

Spunky671 said:
			
		

> Why would you treat someone new to your area so rudely. That shows me the type of people who live here. I come from an area where people help people and treat people with respect. Looks like some on here need to go back and re-learn what respect is.
> 
> I timed how long it took for you to respond to my comment.. 3 minutes.. wow.. you were right on time..



Typical of the locals. Just wait until you get pulled over by smcop or somdwhiner....you have an out-of-state license, or out-of-state plates? Hope you got your checkbook handy.


----------



## itsbob

Richard Cranium said:
			
		

> Typical of the locals. Just wait until you get pulled over by smcop or somdwhiner....you have an out-of-state license, or out-of-state plates? Hope you got your checkbook handy.


As it should be.. if you are living here and not registering your car here, you are stealing money from the state, which includes me.. They should double your fine..


----------



## Fat Momma

ANy news about this poor guy? It has been a while and I have not heard a word. Does anyone know how the family is holding up?


----------



## MMDad

Bump.


----------



## Bean Machine

Bump again


----------



## Merlin99

Bump,

Lisa Tippetts name came up the other day and reminded me of this thread. Was he ever found?


----------



## limblips

Merlin99 said:


> Bump,
> 
> Lisa Tippetts name came up the other day and reminded me of this thread. Was he ever found?


Pretty sure we don't want to know the details of what was being discussed when her name came up!


----------



## Merlin99

limblips said:


> Pretty sure we don't want to know the details of what was being discussed when her name came up!


Just the possibility of her being dead now


----------



## limblips

Merlin99 said:


> Just the possibility of her being dead now


Ah!  The inevitable end of the story when you start the trip down Crack Alley.


----------



## officeguy

Merlin99 said:


> Just the possibility of her being dead now



Last time I checked, 3 years in the clink managed to straighten her out. No arrests in the two years after her release and she was working as a cashier somewhere.


----------



## limblips

There was a divorce hearing on 5 Sept 2019.  Her hubs filed according to the Judicial website.  She had a speeding ticket in 2018, other than that it looks like she has been behaving herself for a while.  Hope she stays clean.  I personally know the impact of drug addiction of a child.


----------



## BernieP

You all must miss her, with these fond remembrances


----------



## Merlin99

BernieP said:


> You all must miss her, with these fond remembrances


She made the local papers weekly for a long time for trespassing. She was so skanky that she drove away customers.


----------



## BernieP

Merlin99 said:


> She made the local papers weekly for a long time for trespassing. She was so skanky that she drove away customers.


I didn't say I didn't recognize the name, just that I wouldn't have thought to post it and actually have some idea on what the wonderful you lady was up to these days.
GMR, our own version of skid row.


----------



## officeguy

limblips said:


> There was a divorce hearing on 5 Sept 2019.  Her hubs filed according to the Judicial website.  She had a speeding ticket in 2018, other than that it looks like she has been behaving herself for a while.  Hope she stays clean.  I personally know the impact of drug addiction of a child.



None of the recent entries seem indicate that she has fallen into her old ways. One of the cases where drugs were to blame for much of the antisocial behavior. Whatever drug program they have at the women's prison must have worked.


----------



## officeguy

Not sure  it was ever posted in this thread, but in Feb 2009, Mark Tippetts remains were found. The investigation was closed as 'undetermined death' and no charges were filed. Based on the information found during the investigation, suicide was believed to be the most likely scenario.









						Tippett Death Ruled Undetermined, No Charges to be Filed
					

Police say circumstances point to a suicide or an accidental death  LEONARDTOWN, Md. (March 6, 2009)—The investigation into the disappearance and death of Mark Alan Tippett has been closed by police and the State's attorney and no criminal…



					somd.com


----------



## DannyMotorcycle

what kind of commie brainwashing is going on here.. "if you have out of state tags you're robbing me".  GTFOH.
MD gov't is robbing you. It's better to starve the beast and not give them anything you can get away with not giving them.
Rain tax, flush tax, GTFOH as if not being over taxed before that.  Starve the beast.


----------



## LightRoasted

If I may ...



DannyMotorcycle said:


> what kind of commie brainwashing is going on here.. *"if you have out of state tags you're robbing me"*.  GTFOH. MD gov't is robbing you. It's better to starve the beast and not give them anything you can get away with not giving them. Rain tax, flush tax, GTFOH as if not being over taxed before that.  Starve the beast.


Where'd you read that? Not disagreeing with you.


----------



## DannyMotorcycle

LightRoasted said:


> If I may ...
> 
> 
> Where'd you read that? Not disagreeing with you.



someone said something along those lines in one of the previous posts in this thread.


----------

